# Gel filled inner tubes



## 007fair (24 Nov 2010)

saw some gel filled inner tubes in Asda the other day 
Wondered if these would be a cheaper alternative than buying expensive puncture resistant tyres... and advice on this?


----------



## mark barker (24 Nov 2010)

I use slime filled tubes and since switching I've not had to stop for a puncture, although I have had them! Last week I could hear a hissing and when I slowed down I could see a small "jet" coming from my tyre as it rotated. A few seconds later and it had stopped. I'd lost around 20psi (normally run at 60psi), so I continued on my journey and checked the tube when I arrived (it was raining and I'm a wimp!). When I removed the tube I could see the hole (it was brightly marked with a yellow powdery substance). Just to be on the safe side I put a patch on it and refitted. I'm not sure how many times the gel works though, so to be on the safe side I've picked up some new ones and will replace this weekend.


----------



## Dewi (25 Nov 2010)

I am a big fan of slime - it really does cut down the punctures


----------



## veloman (26 Nov 2010)

Try putting some "No Flats Joe's Super Sealant" into your standard inner tubes (just take out valve and use an syringe). A cheaper and lighter alternative to buying pre-filled ones.


----------

